# 1995 200sx Se-r or 1995 Integra GSR



## speedr200sx (Feb 19, 2004)

My friend has a 95 Integ GSR while I have a 95 200sx se-r. Both are stock and I'm wondering if any of you had any experience with both cars, what car do u guys think have the better potential? I know that GSR is running on 170 hp while da se-r is 140, but some say the se-r can compare.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

speedr200sx said:


> My friend has a 95 Integ GSR while I have a 95 200sx se-r. Both are stock and I'm wondering if any of you had any experience with both cars, what car do u guys think have the better potential? I know that GSR is running on 170 hp while da se-r is 140, but some say the se-r can compare.


Hey. Don't double post. Just lettin ya know, it's kinda frowned upon here.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

he'll win


----------



## Iluvsr20s (Mar 7, 2004)

He might win now but barely, most people look at the numbers and say the se-r will get its ass kicked but it's not so. If you look at the dyno graphs the teggie has a high number but its a spike in the graph and the sr20 has a relativley flat graph. In my opinion the sr20 has much more potential than the b series motors, but hey thats why i am here.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

if its a straight race, he will win, throw in some corners and u should win. but thats on how u drive...


EDIT: wow im drunk i meant that the integra would own u in the corners but it would be close on the straightaway...sorry everyone, ive been drinking. i am a :dumbass: haha


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

are you kidding me? the nissan would not win in the curves either. double wishbone suspensions kick ass... I'm sorry its the truth.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Iluvsr20s said:


> He might win now but barely, most people look at the numbers and say the se-r will get its ass kicked but it's not so. If you look at the dyno graphs the teggie has a high number but its a spike in the graph and the sr20 has a relativley flat graph. In my opinion the sr20 has much more potential than the b series motors, but hey thats why i am here.


If you want to see what kind of potential the SR20 really has, go check out this nice long thread on sr20forum.com: http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=50333. Try to read the entire thing (the stuff at the end is the more meaningful stuff), and ignore the idiotic "Honda cars suck!" posts.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

iirc the GSR was 160hp and the type r was 170?


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

James said:


> are you kidding me? the nissan would not win in the curves either. double wishbone suspensions kick ass... I'm sorry its the truth.



Word. Even B13s, which have IRS, and therefore a little better handling than B14s, have a tough time playing with the GS-Rs around corners. A straight-line race would be close if you're a really good driver.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

IMHO, the GS-R has a bit more potential.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

chimmike said:


> iirc the GSR was 160hp and the type r was 170?



gsr-165

type r-195

EDIT- gsr's have 170...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

http://auto.consumerguide.com/auto/used/reviews/full/index.cfm/id/1996


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

The GS-R is a good half-second faster than the 200SE-R. It would win by at least a coupla car lengths. And the B-series motors are EXCELLENT motors in terms of modding and power gains. The head flows extremely well.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

for performance, get the gsr...

for originality (more important i think) get the the se-r


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> for performance, get the gsr...
> 
> for originality (more important i think) get the the se-r


More and more that's not the way it is.
Nissan is the new cool....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

for the sheer easy and ability to boost the crap out of an engine, get the sr20... the b engines have open deck and are weak like school girls...


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

But they still have more potential....

Not many SR's running 10's or better.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

but that's also because you never know what chasis you'll find those engines in... hard to get a b13 or b14 chasis down to 2100 lbs.

also if you build up a b engine (ie sleeves, cams, etc), those things can make a lot of power too!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I agree...

There are many 11 second Civics/Integras/CRX's in the NW that are daily driven.


----------



## speedr200sx (Feb 19, 2004)

Yea, thanks for the feedbacks guys, I raced my friend's GSR and found out that the se-r is faster on the short run but the gsr's vtec kills on the long runs =(... That calls for the sr20det swap...=)


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Why not boost the SR that's already in it?


----------

